# Shed Hunting 2012/2013



## gtcpaul (Sep 11, 2011)

Found one side of a fork horn on Wednesday in Grand Traverse county. Won't have much luck now with the snow.


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Will be quite a while till i get out to camp to hunt for sheds, snowshoes for sure up here after the dumping we got this week! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Still seeing bucks with their headgear on. I have a couple friends who have found a couple so far. One guy found one in the road the other day. :yikes:


----------



## westmibow (Oct 28, 2009)

I live in Holland and hunt in Van Buren County with the snow we have been getting, us moving and my work schedule its going to make it hard for me to get out for a good month for sure. It will be March. Plus I havent been able to check my camera to see if they are still sporting head gear or not. I'm going through withdrawels. Anybody else not living in lake effect areas getting out? Or trail cameras showing any antlers?


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^^^

I'm in a non lake effect area (metro detroit) but have only been out once so far this year. Weekends have been full of commitments (I am gone all fall so this time of year I bow to the wife's wishes and plans) and then a few weekends away snowmobiling as well. 

Hope to get out soon but now we're getting snow too so we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be heading to the farm this weekend to pull my cards and look around for a little bit. We have a couple of nice bucks around so I am hoping to stumble across some of their sheds.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I was out late this afternoon for a ride into state land. Went by a fresh clearcut from this summer. It had maybe 15-20 deer in it. One was a dandy buck with both sides still on. Looked to be an 8 or 10. It was maybe 250 yards out and I was easily seeing tines on his left side when he ran off with the does.


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

I havent had an opportunity to look for sheds due to work commitments or too much snow. Ive been running my game camera this winter and have at least 8-10 bucks that have dropped both or one side by mid January. Plus some still have both sides so it will be a long shed season this year, the first good thaw we have Im going out looking.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Too much snow on the ground to find any sheds but I am still seeing 2 bucks carting their antlers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

We don't worry about finding sheds. We have aliens that come down and pick all of them up. Seriously, we see lots of bucks of different ages during hunting season but rarely find the sheds.


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

found this in ontario this weekend. it is HUGE! Ski


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

That's awesome! Nice sled btw. 
Just waiting for this snow to leave... its gotta sometime... right???


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Got out yesterday for my first real shed hunt of they year. It was a bit shorter than I hoped thanks to some chores I had to handle before hand but it was still fun and felt great to get back in the woods again.

I saw several deer and came across several beds, rubs and runs but ended the day with no sheds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I like to get out in the woods shed hunting. Good exercise . . . put a few miles on to find these. Not from this year, but cool to find. You walk miles and miles and looking til you can't see no more, than just stumble on something like this just laying there and you can't miss them  These found in Pigeon State Forest, good luck to all, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Found about 20 beds last week, but no sheds.


----------



## November Dreaming (Aug 14, 2008)

Found one shed last week (half of a 6 point) on a couple hour walk. Waiting for this bit of snow to go away now. Late this week should be excellent!! I also had about 200 pics from last week and all the bucks that I had on cam are only sporting bare pedicles. So, they are out there laying somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

Went out today in kzoo county but no luck. Sure are a lot of yote tracks out there....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went to southeast Ohio this past weekend and walked around a little bit. I didn't find any sheds but I did find this. He was hanging about 4 feet up in some tree branches with a pile of bones underneath. I should have taken a picture of the head in the tree with the bones.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Will be able to finally get out this afternoon... hopefully this snow melts a bit before then.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I really really really want to find one this year. If you had to pick an area to start looking, would it be: bedding area, harvested corn field, or trails between the two?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

TheMAIT said:


> I really really really want to find one this year. If you had to pick an area to start looking, would it be: bedding area, harvested corn field, or trails between the two?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would probably start with a bedding area, especially a spruce/pine bedding area if you have any of those, but I would check the cornfield and the trails too. You have to cover some ground. If you know where the deer like to bed/feed in the winter, that is a good starting point.

I found 3 in one day last year, 1 was in a clover plot, 2 were in a small spruce bedding area. I usually find some every year, but have to do alot of searching between finds. I will be looking in the next couple weeks, but might be finding more skulls with antlers than sheds this year due to EHD.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

TJD said:


> If you know where the deer like to bed/feed in the winter, that is a good starting point.


As obvious as that sounds I think people don't think about that sometimes. Just cause you saw a lot of deer in a certain area in the fall doesn't always mean that's where they live come winter. 

When deer are shedding antlers they are in a pattern similar to what you see in the summer, a set feeding pattern. In winter the food is limited so find a good, preferred food source and you'll find the deer. Once you find the deer on the food you can work back to bedding areas. 



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Found my 1st shed today. Most of the snow is gone, tamarack swamps are wet but still frozen. This allowed me to get in deep. It was a nice half of a 10 point ( assuming), 5" bases, and the g-2 is 11" tall.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Found my 1st shed today. Most of the snow is gone, tamarack swamps are wet but still frozen. This allowed me to get in deep. It was a nice half of a 10 point ( assuming), 5" bases, and the g-2 is 11" tall.


Nice find. You have a pic?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

11 1/2" G2, 8 1/4" G3, base is 5 3/4". Would have liked to have seen him this year. I believe I have this buck on camera, need to go through my images and videos and check. I walked forever in the rain today in the tamarack swamps and ran grids through the fields on my 4 wheeler and this is all I found. Still a little early for me. I normally don't find sheds until end of March 1st week of April.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

The wife and i found this guys in the last week. We have history with him. Velvet and hard horned. Wife passed him in october and november. I gave him the pass in muzzloader season. I would be safe to say he is a homeboy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> 11 1/2" G2, 8 1/4" G3, base is 5 3/4". Would have liked to have seen him this year. I believe I have this buck on camera, need to go through my images and videos and check. I walked forever in the rain today in the tamarack swamps and ran grids through the fields on my 4 wheeler and this is all I found. Still a little early for me. I normally don't find sheds until end of March 1st week of April.


Interesting! Appears as though that may have been on the ground for a year+ with the discoloration of the base attachment and "greening' of the beam. However, grasses/vegetation were not covering that antler on the ground. Thoughts??


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Interesting! Appears as though that may have been on the ground for a year+ with the discoloration of the base attachment and "greening' of the beam. However, grasses/vegetation were not covering that antler on the ground. Thoughts??


That was my thought also but if that was the case how is there snow under the antler? Unless it was just placed there for the pic?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, the antler appears to be from last year. It has started to dry out and the bases are obviously old. I found it odd that the tines only showed a little bit of damage from squirrels and what not. Normally here they will have an antler ate down pretty ******* quick.


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Took the dog for a run a couple days ago and she was able to find a couple, including this monster. Had her work the bedding area for another half hour looking for the other side but no luck.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great find there Chad. I was planning on going out tomorrow morning but with snow in the forecast it will be a game time decision. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Stinking snow...so irritated I couldn't get out until the weekend...now this!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Got out for a few hours Saturday morning. Found lots of beds and a bunch of rubs (including one really nice sized pine tree that was shredded up) but no sheds. 

Hoping to get up to our place soon and see what we can find there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Saw a Sparky this morning on the way to work still carrying 1 side.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

They were on the ground in Pike County Illinois this last weekend!!


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

A few from Calhoun county.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^

Congrats to both Calhoun and Millbs, good work!!

Looks like I may be heading to our property this weekend to do some frost seeding. Hoepfully I'll get to do some shed hunting too but we'll see. I may be bringing my 3yr old son with me so that could limit how much walking I get to do. I'll have more fun with him along but do less walking.


----------

